# Strangest thing you've found in the woods



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the strangest thing you've found in the woods while walking or hunting?


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

MontcalmCounty said:


> What's the strangest thing you've found in the woods while walking or hunting?


May want to post or move this to another section!

Cold water fishing section does not seem apporpriate.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry, I use ohub and it only shows part of the title, I thought I was in general discussion


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

El Chupacabra. :lol:

I've found a ready-made cartel grave, liquor stills, marijuana crops, indian ruins, cell phones, clothes, packs, a Garmin GPS, and this:
























Yes, that's a train axle. No, there aren't any trains or tracks near here. Matter of fact, these wheels somehow managed to find their way to the top of a 10,000'+ mountain. I'm still stumped.

My little brother's got me beat, though. He found a stash of sex toys stashed in some rocks. Vibrators, handcuffs, blindfolds, gags, the whole nine yards.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

A hood from a 1969 Chevelle SS, sitting on 2 tires leaning against a tree in state land 2 miles from the nearest road. It had been there for some time, had moss growing on it. But the strangest thing was the lack of bullet holes in it? Seriously you could put a no trespassing sign up around the area and it will be shot to hell in a year, but not a mark on the hood. I went back 3 months later when there was snow on the ground and drug it out, sold it on craigslist for $300 bucks!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Bought a home with a little acreage last year around this time. I worked a ton on the house and yard but did nothing with my woods throughout the summer. I decided to build a permanent tree stand for my dad out back, but after finding a spot I had known over the years it had turned into a dumping grounds and after the leaves came down I knew I'd be more pisses if I didn't do a major clean up, well it took better than two weeks and I'll probably be hauling more stuff out next summer. Two trailer loads, over 200 plastic and clay pots?  glass, plastic, cans, bottles, 55 gallon drums, a water heater, you name it. I was just disgusted check this out !
View attachment 53325


Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Once found an entire camp way back on federal land that was left like it had been set up and then everyone left. A nice tent, couple chairs, campfire spot set up, camp wood, sleeping bags in the tent, empty ice chest, etc. All just left...........They had been there for a year or more best I could tell because of the branches laying on everything and the tent was faded and weathered. Sleeping bags laid out and tent zipped up. Animals had chewed up the ice chest. Weird.


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Once found an entire camp way back on federal land that was left like it had been set up and then everyone left. A nice tent, couple chairs, campfire spot set up, camp wood, sleeping bags in the tent, empty ice chest, etc. All just left...........They had been there for a year or more best I could tell because of the branches laying on everything and the tent was faded and weathered. Sleeping bags laid out and tent zipped up. Animals had chewed up the ice chest. Weird.


* Insert "The Twilight Zone" music here. :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Found the remains of a model T in the woods on some state land while shroomin years ago. It had obviously been there for decades.

Then one year it had been hauled out. Not sure if it had parts worth salvaging or if someone was doing a good deed...always wondered what the story of that car was!


----------

